# CCleaner advice



## asprint (Jan 9, 2009)

I have installed the CCleaner program and done a Registry Integrity scan from which it has identified a number of registries that need fixing, see below.

The question is, is it safe to do so or am I likely to implement necessary changes that may/will cause a problem at some stage.

Why do they need fixing and why are they in error in the first place?

Is CCleaner a safe tool to use?


```
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\CLADR.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{6EA78BC1-ED35-11D3-9D11-0050BA0F91DA}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\CLHBMixer.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{5616281B-4C56-4D3E-8AE2-70C27BD00988}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\bcmDFilter.dll	HKCR\CLSID\{45E268C7-ACFD-40EB-80D8-21BE36A7216A}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\claud.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{5604AF26-D3CA-4AF3-9C62-230D9C791394}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\claud.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{335FE51A-FD7C-4525-8C40-EBBA90FBAFC9}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\CLADT.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{3224045F-F25C-4B52-9214-C16F93771A43}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\CLBDRENav.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{2C132D23-AE5A-4FE8-96F9-3CBAF54BBEE8}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\claud.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{2AAD5E02-2916-4AF4-8C86-EB478A4C483B}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\claud.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{27820ABB-4972-4188-BC31-EB41A020BD27}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\claud.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{1FF275DA-E7C8-43AF-A86C-C6243413F251}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\CLBDROMNav.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{1D970B7C-868A-47FF-B8D6-E10BC4CEB36D}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\claud.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{161BDC9B-857D-4AF3-8C9B-FD0E6D812492}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\claud.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{FF56214A-CD53-48B3-BD73-6621D31B0ECD}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\CLADT.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{12E6EABC-3015-49BA-9A97-121395D8E6D4}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\cl264dec.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{FCA7AAA8-C4C3-4DE9-A4E3-0E10D81E6380}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\clvc1dec.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{F848F2DD-B19D-4D29-ACF4-DD862C11F013}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\CLBDRENav.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{F0E71F5B-C973-4E73-9309-1BEBCA4B082C}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Windows\system32\btwebcontrol.dll	HKCR\CLSID\{EC5A4E7B-02EB-451D-B310-D5F2E0A4D8C3}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\claud.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{EBD3F495-B8BB-4537-8594-A1AF84D60FE7}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\clvc1dec.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{EB4AD02B-2395-4886-8116-09F69C19444B}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\claud.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{E6E6D304-7DF8-4140-A3A4-BDE13B6D97E1}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\claud.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{DCB716B6-E829-4979-88CE-76F93FAB5C2F}
ActiveX/COM Issue	LocalServer32\C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil9g.exe	HKCR\CLSID\{D4304BCF-B8E9-4B35-BEA0-DC5B522670C2}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\CLBDRENav.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{C68D061F-E64E-4B44-8ECB-24B02D8C0AB0}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\CLBDROMNav.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{B38E1F11-C678-4939-8414-FF70C6210C74}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\claud.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{AAEBC4D4-F682-491B-962D-2662F13FFE62}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\CLHBMixer.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{A6ED8D42-F4BA-4881-AAA5-F4563263B6A2}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\cl264dec.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{A3BAA60E-0827-4AF6-B792-9CBB012C95B5}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\claud.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{9BDC0F36-4ABB-4455-A8FA-FB324FC918A2}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\claud.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{95C554F3-727D-418A-AB24-9B58582C9A20}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\claud.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{91FB1CDB-F3D9-4007-BEFA-B6DBEB9897DA}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\claud.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{7DF4D61E-4D71-4DF6-8D90-1FE0718F38EF}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\CLVSD.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{7D7589A3-C966-4A45-A30A-B8356CAA983C}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\claud.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{7B6CD12E-F598-4098-8241-8EDACE2A5A3A}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\CLBDROMNav.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{746C8561-F4A3-4E77-8B18-84B915D01EE1}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\CLVSD.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{6F6A3222-CB39-4388-B2C1-994F9614E07E}
ActiveX/COM Issue	InProcServer32\C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\Kernel\BD\CLADR.ax	HKCR\CLSID\{6EA78BC2-ED35-11D3-9D11-0050BA0F91DA}
Application Paths Issue	ldm.exe - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\ldm.exe	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\ldm.exe
Application Paths Issue	QuickTour.exe - C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\QuickTour.exe	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\QuickTour.exe
Installer Reference Issue	C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{BFC19AEE-8C4D-65BF-3BAE-729D1252E86C}	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Folders
Installer Reference Issue	C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Folders
Installer Reference Issue	C:\ProgramData\Kaspersky Lab\AVP8\Bases	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Folders
Installer Reference Issue	C:\ProgramData\Kaspersky Lab\AVP8\Dskm	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Folders
Invalid Default Icon	C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Acrobat\AcroRd32.exe	HKCR\acrobat\DefaultIcon
Missing Shared DLL	C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\wminet_utils.dll	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\microsoft.jscript.dll	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\diasymreader.dll	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\iehost.dll	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\system.data.dll	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\Windows\system32\msvcr71.dll	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\gp.ocx	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\Program Files\Dell DataSafe Online\bin\Launcher.exe	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\vsavb7rt.dll	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\system.enterpriseservices.dll	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorrc.dll	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscordbi.dll	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\mscorsec.dll	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\system.configuration.install.dll	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Shared DLL	C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v1.0.3705\microsoft.vsa.vb.codedomprocessor.dll	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDlls
Missing Startup Software	"C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Missing Startup Software	C:\Program Files\EPSON\Creativity Suite\Event Manager\EEventManager.exe	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Missing TypeLib Reference	ISearch - {47A7A4B0-2723-41BA-865E-EBBB7081A602}	HKCR\Interface\{2CE4D4CF-B278-4126-AD1E-B622DA2E8339}
Obsolete software key	InterTrust	HKCU\Software\InterTrust
Obsolete software key	Citrix	HKLM\Software\Citrix
Open with Application Issue	Applications\moviemk.exe\shell	HKCR\Applications\moviemk.exe
Open with Application Issue	C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\8.1.1.50-8876480SL\Program\PrvCnt.exe "%1"	HKCR\bwpfile\shell\open
Unused File Extension	OISpngfile	HKCR\OISpngfile
Unused File Extension	OISjpegfile	HKCR\OISjpegfile
Unused File Extension	OISgiffile	HKCR\OISgiffile
Unused File Extension	OISemffile	HKCR\OISemffile
Unused File Extension	OISbmpfile	HKCR\OISbmpfile
Unused File Extension	.tga	HKCR\.tga
Unused File Extension	.sr2	HKCR\.sr2
Unused File Extension	.raw	HKCR\.raw
Unused File Extension	.raf	HKCR\.raf
Unused File Extension	.pef	HKCR\.pef
Unused File Extension	.orf	HKCR\.orf
Unused File Extension	.nef	HKCR\.nef
Unused File Extension	.mrw	HKCR\.mrw
Unused File Extension	.m4v	HKCR\.m4v
Unused File Extension	.m4p	HKCR\.m4p
Unused File Extension	.3fr	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.3fr
Unused File Extension	.m4a	HKCR\.m4a
Unused File Extension	.kdc	HKCR\.kdc
Unused File Extension	.dng	HKCR\.dng
Unused File Extension	.dcr	HKCR\.dcr
Unused File Extension	.crw	HKCR\.crw
Unused File Extension	.cr2	HKCR\.cr2
Unused File Extension	.arw	HKCR\.arw
Unused File Extension	.tmp	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.tmp
Unused File Extension	OISwmffile	HKCR\OISwmffile
Unused File Extension	.mpls	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.mpls
Unused File Extension	.CTG	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.CTG
Unused File Extension	.bdmv	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.bdmv
Unused File Extension	.tidx	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.tidx
Unused File Extension	.TID	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.TID
Unused File Extension	.tdt2	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.tdt2
Unused File Extension	.m4b	HKCR\.m4b
Unused File Extension	.MRK	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.MRK
Unused File Extension	.BDM	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.BDM
Unused File Extension	.x3f	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.x3f
Unused File Extension	OIStiffile	HKCR\OIStiffile
Unused File Extension	.TDT	HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.TDT
```


----------



## asprint (Jan 9, 2009)

I note that the thread has been moved the XP forum.

However, the enquiry relates to the CCleaner that has been installed on my Dell Studio 17 which has Vista software installed?

Is CCleaner suitable for use on both XP and Vista installed machines?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I think Ccleaner is a pretty good program except for the reg cleaner it offers.

This forums opinion, and several other forums, is stay away from ANYTHING that claims they will clean your registry.

BG


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I moved the thread from the Security forum because it's an operating system question. You've got XP listed in your profile as your OS, and there's no mention of Vista in the post. I'll move it over to the Vista forum.

CCleaner works in all versions of Windows and is safe to use if you know what you're doing, but we don't recommend cleaning the registry as it generally has no effect on system performance.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please listen to the advice being given, cleaning the registry will gain you nothing in the day to day operation of your machine, however get it wrong and you could be looking at a complete reinstall so use ccleaner with the reg cleaner disabled


----------

